# R L T 24 moved off topic bit!



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

John,

As I said, I'm just a bit thick.









Or, I don't read things properly.










Soz.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Stan I don't think you can be classed as thick ... maybe its the eyesight


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I must admit my eye's have seen better days.

I have no excuse, I bought new glasses.









But, that's only part of the story, bi-focal lenses are no substitute for good eyesight.









I will read slowly in future and try to record more information.

No, I'm w*ank. No excuses.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I am just tuned in to 24hr and GMT like you are to Hamilton and Gruen







I bet you wouldnt have missed an American watch post


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I could miss me face with a razor with two sets of glasses on.









I hope I never miss me arse with the "toilet tissue", might bugger the natives up a bit.
















I'd better buy a Braun?


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Now if you could find an American 24hr movement Stan







.

As John says- Roy asked who is daft enough to want a Wostok movement in their 24hr watch.

I , of course, replied in the affirmative














.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Stan said:


> I hope I never miss me arse with the "toilet tissue", might bugger the natives up a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Bloody Hell Stan a Braun will kill your arse


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Can't you just use the pic of the 9?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

AlexR said:


> Can't you just use the pic of the 9?


 I find pictures don't wipe that well


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Soft sod.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)




----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I have laminated pics that work quite well,bit slippy though


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Slippage is a problem. Does anyone still use IZAL medicated







?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

IZAL ...







... do they still make it? Could never get the stuff to work


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

More like greaseproof paper that stuff


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I think this thread would have been more suitable for anthing goes. Maybe one of you controllers can move it







.

Have you seen the thread on security pants in George and the Dragon







?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

It has moved off topic some what.I can't touch it outside of my little forum,so its up to Roy,Stan or PG.Shame to move the main post though


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

If I haven't cocked it up we should have the original thread running in the review forum and the off topis bit here!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks PG - now we can discuss the merits of IZAL Medicated -


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I remember using the IZAL paper as tracing paper!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nice one PG.As you may have noticed I have moderation on all forums,so was going to attempt this myself,but was to worried about cocking it up


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Yep I was worried I'd loose the review Alex. I copied everything first but as it happens it's quite easy to do! Oh the power!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I have moved a thread today and it felt good


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I've only just noticed Roy promoted you to global moderator. Nice one









You'll probably find you won't have to do much, they are a nice bunch, even your old man!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Yes,I am everywhere
















Let's keep my pops out of this


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Well done chaps







. Now we can talk serious sphincter hygiene







.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Just stumbled in here, & the last post especially has got me worried. I go away for a couple of hours.........................


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Only toilet paper Paul,nothing more sinister


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Just getting concerned with the word sphincter mentioned


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

what do we think about colonic irrigation? After having the doctors finger shoved up you know where there is no way anyone is putting anything else up!


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> Just getting concerned with the word sphincter mentioned


 Sorry Paul

I was trying to be polite and it BACKFIRED







.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Mine is one way only,out!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Think I know what it's like to have it backfire. Not good..........

I'll change the subject


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Now might be a good idea to get your coat Paul


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

That's horrible, you can't wipe your arse on your coat.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)




----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Yes you can







Can't you?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

No you can't.









But you can on someone elses.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Damm,thats where I been going wrong


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I told someone to ring my kiss piece the other day. He asked for the number.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------

